# Aiuto Funzione ed Integrale



## Isao (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi miracolosamente (copiando) sono riuscito a prendere un 22 nello scritto di matematica. Ora devo fare l'orale che verterà sul compito che vi scrivo di seguito:

1) Sistema lineare di funzioni

4x+2y+6z+4w=4
x-2y+3z+w=1
x+2y+3z+w=1

2) Studio di una funzione

y= log|(1+x)/(1-x)|

3) Integrale

Integrale con 4 alto e 0 basso (scusate ma sono proprio terra terra) di e^√x dx


Ho un estremo bisogno in tempi rapidissimi che qualcuno mi spieghi come si svolgono i diversi passaggi..Ad esempio come si trova il dominio di quella funzione..


----------



## Ale (28 Gennaio 2013)

manda un pm a klarence su forumfree


----------



## Ale (28 Gennaio 2013)

l'integrale comunque secondo me si risolve per sostituzione u = radice di x se guardi la lezione di gobbino sul metodo si sostituzione lo lo capirai di sicuro come si fa


----------



## Isao (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> l'integrale comunque secondo me si risolve per sostituzione u = radice di x se guardi la lezione di gobbino sul metodo si sostituzione lo lo capirai di sicuro come si fa



Li ho guardati. Mi sono più o meno fatto un'idea di cosa significhi ma non riesco ad applicare la teoria nel mio esercizio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2013)

innanzitutto hai la funzione logaritmica di una funzione razionale fratta... quindi diciamo che la funzione che hai esiste se esiste il logaritmo e se esiste la funzione argomento del logaritmo...

In questo caso la funzione y(x) esiste se 1) 1-x ≠0 e se 2) |(1+x)/(1-x)| > 0

Pertanto la soluzione della 1) è banalmente x≠ 1

Per la 2) invece sappiamo che il modulo del prodotto di due funzioni è dato dal prodotto dei moduli delle singole funzioni pertanto |1+x|/|1-x|>0 . Il denominatore è positivo per ogni x che appartiene R-{1}. Il numeratore è positivo per ogni x che appartiene a R-{-1}. Pertanto gli unici punti in cui le due disequazioni in modulo non sono entrambe positive saranno 1 e -1. In sostanza la 2) è verificata per ogni x che appartiene a R-{-1,1}. Facendo l'intersezione tra le soluzioni della 1) e della 2) si ottiene che la soluzione è tutto R tranne i punti -1 e 1. 

Pertanto il dominio sarà: D = R-{-1,1}.


----------



## Isao (28 Gennaio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> innanzitutto hai la funzione logaritmica di una funzione razionale fratta... quindi diciamo che la funzione che hai esiste se esiste il logaritmo e se esiste la funzione argomento del logaritmo...
> 
> In questo caso la funzione y(x) esiste se 1) 1-x ≠0 e se 2) (1+x)/(1-x) > 0
> 
> ...



In realtà il dominio dovrebbe essere tutto R tranne i punti -1 e 1


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2013)

sorry c'era il modulo, non c'avevo fatto caso XD


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque ho corretto


----------



## Isao (28 Gennaio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> sorry c'era il modulo, non c'avevo fatto caso XD



Tranquillo  quello che non riesco assolutamente a capire è perché non si esplicita il valore assoluto e la positività risulta tra 0 e 1 e tra 1 e infinito :/


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2013)

In realtà esiste un metodo risolutivo per le disequazioni in valore assoluto... però è un casino da scrivere qui. Io te l'ho fatta abbastanza breve, forse erroneamente, ma il metodo rigoroso è un po' lungo da spiegare.
La positività è tutto R esclusi quei punti perchè ho fatto l'intersezioni tra le soluzioni della 1) e quelle della 2). La 1) è verificata per tutto R tranne 1. La 2) è verificata per ogni R esclusi -1 e 1.
L'intersezione la fai tra S1 (insieme di soluzioni della 1)) e S2 (insieme di soluzioni della 2)) così in sostanza

______________-1__________________1_________________________

1) _______________________________0__________________________

2)_____________0__________________0__________________________

L'intersezione si verifica laddove entrambe sono verificate, ossia laddove per entrambe la linea che ho disegnato è continua. 
Ciò si verifica in sostanza per ogni x che appartiene a R esclusi i punti -1 e 1... è chiaro adesso? O non hai capito il motivo per cui la disequazione fratta è positiva?
Cosa intendi dire che il valore assoluto non si esplicita?


----------



## Isao (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ci hanno insegnato che bisogna porre l'argomento del valore assoluto maggiore o uguale a zero. Chi mi ha passato il compito non l'ha e inoltra nella positività gli viene (risultato giusto e coincidente col grafico) che f(x) è maggiore uguale a zero tra 0 e 1 e tra 1 e infinito..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Quello che hanno insegnato è lo svolgimento classico di una disequazione con valore assoluto che puoi trovare in internet tranquillamente. Ho svolto la disequazione con il procedimento classico e torna come avevo fatto io. Poi quello di cui tu parli (cioè la positività di f(x) è una cosa diversa dalla determinazione del dominio. Devi risolvere una disequazione logaritmica...

Per studiare la positività devi risolvere cioè la seguente disequazione:

log |(1+x)/(1-x)| > 0 (la base del logaritmo è e o 10? In ogni caso, il risultato è identico) => e^(log |(1+x)/(1-x)|) > e^(0) (il segno della disequazione resta lo stesso perchè siccome la base del logaritmo è maggiore di 1 la funzione logaritmo è monotona crescente) 

=> |(1+x)/(1-x)| > 1 poi risolvi la disequazione e i valori di x per cui è verificata ti diranno i valori per cui la funzione è positiva. Questa disequazione è un po' lunga da risolvere. Però in sostanza il procedimento una volta imparato è banale.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Allora Isao... dai l'ho risolta la disequazione ed effettivamente la f(x) è positiva nell'intervallo ]0, 1[ U ]1, +infinito[, cioè in R^(+)-{1}

Risolviamola insieme, però poi basta:

allora portiamo innazitutto l'1 dall'altra parte

|(1+x)/(1-x)| -1 > 0

A questo punto vediamo dove l'argomento del valore assoluto risulta > o uguale a zero. Nei valori di x in cui l'argomento del valore assoluto risulta positivo potrai togliere il simbolo di valore assoluto senza fare altro, mentre invece nei valori di x per cui l'argomento del valore assoluto è negativo allora dopo aver tolto il modulo dovrai aggiungere il segno meno davanti per via della definizione di funzione di valore assoluto.

Pertanto risolviamo la seguente disequazione

(1+x)/(1-x) ≥ 0

1) 1+x ≥ 0 => x ≥ -1

2) 1-x > 0 => x < 1 

Pertanto studiando il segno della disequazione otteniamo che 

________________-1___________________1_____________________________

1) ---------------------+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

2) ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++-----------------------------------------

- + -

Pertanto la disequazione si risolve risolvendo tre sistemi a), b) e c)

a) 
a.1) x<-1

a.2) -((1+x)/(1-x))-1 > 0 => ((1+x)/(1-x)) + 1 <0 => 2/(1-x) < 0 

Pertanto la a.2 è negativa quando il denominatore è negativo, visto che 2>0 per ogni x che appartiene a R.

1-x < 0 => x>1 (soluzione della a.2)

Facendo l'intersezioni delle soluzioni della a.1 e a.2 si ottengono le soluzioni S_a del primo sistema.

___________________-1________________1_____________________

----------------------------------------------------______________________

____________________--------------------------------------------------------

Le due disequazioni non si intersecano mai, quindi il primo sistema non ha soluzione pertanto: S_a = {∅}

Il sistema b) da risolvere è il seguente

b.1) -1 ≤ x < 1

b.2) [(1+x)/(1-x)] -1 > 0 => 2x/(1-x) > 0

Il numeratore della b.2 è positivo per ogni x>0.
Il denominatore 1-x>0 per x<1.
Studiamo il segno della b.2) e vediamo che 

________________0_______________1______________

Num -----------------++++++++++++++++++++++++

Den +++++++++++++++++++++++-------------------

- + -

Pertanto la disequazione fratta è positiva per 0<x<1

In definitiva le soluzioni S_b del sistema b) saranno date dalle intersezioni delle soluzioni di b.1 e b.2

__________________-1_______________0_____________1______________________________

b.1---------------------------------------------_______________------------------------------------------

b.2----------------------_______________________________-------------------------------------------

Pertanto il secondo sistema è verificato per 0<x<1 e quindi S_b = ]0, 1[

Il terzo sistema c) è verificato se entrambe le seguenti disequazioni sono verificate

c.1) x>1

c.2) -[(1+x)/(1-x)]-1>0 => x>1

Pertanto c.1 e c.2 sono entrambe verificate per x>1 e S_c=]1, + infinito[

L'unione delle soluzioni dei sistemi a) , b) e c) ti darà le soluzioni della disequazione che stavamo risolvendo

S = S_a U S_b U S_c = {∅} U ]0, 1[ U ]1, + infinito[ = ]0, +infinito[ - {1} = R^(+) - {1}

Spero ora sia chiaro.


----------



## Isao (29 Gennaio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Allora Isao... dai l'ho risolta la disequazione ed effettivamente la f(x) è positiva nell'intervallo ]0, 1[ U ]1, +infinito[, cioè in R^(+)-{1}
> 
> Risolviamola insieme, però poi basta:
> 
> ...



Chiaro  grazie davvero


----------



## Isao (31 Gennaio 2013)

Passatooooooooooooooo  Grazie [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] e grazie anche ad [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]


----------



## Miro (31 Gennaio 2013)

Babba bia...mi mancano i tempi della scuola ma quando vedo ste cose...


----------

